# Naxos Music Library Keeps Timing Out every 10 minutes!



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

Ever since the website did some maintenance around November 7th (i.e. earlier this week), I find that my session keeps expiring or "times out" after 10 minutes of streaming, asking me to log in again, effectively interrupting my enjoyment of Mahler or Shostakovich symphonies! 

I am using google chrome browser with Windows 11 software on a laptop, if this helps any other Naxos subscribers assist me in this case. It is not a Wifi connection error, since I am often checking emails, or reading ebooks on scribd while enjoying music on separate tabs! 

I knew that Naxos "times out" if you are not clicking the screen, or are not playing music for an extended period (typically 60 minutes of "nonactivity"). But regardless, I am very active on the browser, and there is music playing even if I'm simply following with a score.

Why is Naxos doing this all of the sudden? Never had issues in the last couple years since creating an account.


----------

